# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna >  6 feet question

## dribee

Hello all,
I have eight 5 inch pacu fishes which I house in a 6 feet tank. The tank has about 800 litres of water.
I hope to purchase a pump head to create current.
The reason why I'm doing this is because I believe that currents give my fishes exercise like their natural environment. Exercise also helps them to grow to their full potential.
My question is, how powerful should the pump head be.
I checked and found a range of pumps that have a turnover rate of 1000 - 4500 litres of water per hour.
I want to get one that is powerful enuff but not too powerful that my fishes feel like they're training for the olympics.
I was also considering to purchase a timer to have the pumphead on during certain times in the day like how they go to hunting and resting ground in the wild.
Your xpert opinions are v much appreciated. :Cool:

----------


## Simon

sorry, pardon my ignorance, but y do u need a strong power head to create a stronger current for them to execrise? does it do anything to the fish? like healthy or something like that?

----------


## LiquidFX

They pass their IPPT lor

----------


## akoh

Try using a eheim 1060, turnover rate is 38 l/min, u can fully submerger the pump and position the outlet ( attach to a control valve ) at any location u want the " current " to be. With the control valve u can adjust the " power ". This way ur pacus sure pass IPPT ! [ :Grin: ] 

Akoh 
Safe Diving !

----------


## Vican

Maybe if they train more, can even clear SOC.....
 :Wink:

----------


## MECH

hahahahaaaaa[ :Grin: ]

----------


## LiquidFX

After a few years, can clear mount biang!

----------


## tawauboy

ippt, soc, clear mount biang!!
what about rangers, commando????
just no airborne, yah!![ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ]

----------


## dribee

aKoh,
Currently I'm using a 1060 pump that is part of my 2260 cannister filter I'm using for the tank. It's already connected to a rainbar and I feel that the current is too tame. I think they need to go against at least one or two hours of stronger currents.

Simon,
Excercise helps them grow faster and develop better just like in the wild.

----------


## Simon

> ----------------
> On 12/28/2001 9:53:27 AM 
> 
> aKoh,
> Currently I'm using a 1060 pump that is part of my 2260 cannister filter I'm using for the tank. It's already connected to a rainbar and I feel that the current is too tame. I think they need to go against at least one or two hours of stronger currents.
> 
> Simon,
> Excercise helps them grow faster and develop better just like in the wild.
> ----------------


i c, y dun u add another powerhead instead of changing to the stronger one?

----------


## DEA

> ----------------
> On 12/28/2001 12:52:38 AM 
> 
> After a few years, can clear mount biang!
> ----------------


mount buang lar
try it with a goddamn signal set

----------


## dribee

Simon,
Yes, I intend to add another powerhead. I'm trying to decide to power of that additional powerhead.

----------


## lsz

Simon,

it is true that many fish require good water movement to thrive.
It is only natural for them. Pacus are very powerful fish. 


Dribee,

For a 6 footer, i will use a pump that blows at at least 2000litres/hr blowing lengthwise along the tank. Your fish will be large enough in a very short time to be affected by the current. You can leave it on all the time.
i will not recommend blowing width-wise as the water may flow/splash over the other end. 

i use powerheads extensively, and i use them for the sole purpose of creating currents and strong water movement (for tanks with large fish)

Btw i hope you know that your tank cannot accomodate all of the pacus once they grow up.THey are very large and powerful fish, and startle easily- thus bang into tank walls easily. 

How thick is your tank glass? an adult pacu can break thinner glass walls.

----------


## LiquidFX

Whooops, Sorry for the jokes.

Maybe I should try to put a stronger current in my tank also...

----------


## lsz

dribee,

just to add.
from my experience, a powerhead of abt 2000-2500l/hr blowing in a 6ft tank will create a nice current but not overpowering. 
there will be some calm spots in the tank for them.
i will put the powerhead abt 3/4 up the tank height and point the nozzle slanting a little upwards. if yours doesnt have a nozzle, you can place it a little nearer to the surface.

if you feel that the current is too strong, you can always place large wood along the path of the flow to break it. 

you can on it 24 hrs a day

----------


## lsz

Liquid, 
it all depends on what kind of setup you have

if you like planted tanks, of coz you will not desire strong current in the water..
perhaps thats why many of you find the idea of creating strong current amusing in the first place  :Smile:

----------


## akoh

dribee, try disconnecting the rainbar and attach a 1/2" reducer to increase " the current ". BTW the reason why ur outlet flow rate is tame is bcoz of the internal canister filter stuffs. OR the other alternative is ( like I mentioned earlier )place another 1060 in ur tank to generate additional current ! ( man ! 2280 L/hr is no joke ! ) cheers ! 

Akoh 
Safe Diving !

----------


## dribee

Guys,
Thanks for the advice. I'll probably get a 2000-2500 litre per hour pump and blow it lengthwise. Put that on for about 6 hours a day. I'll post you the results as soon as I get the pump. Prob make my way down to Rainbow. Saw quite a good variation of pumps just a few days ago.

Happy fishing! :Wink:

----------


## dribee

Isz,
Ya, the pacus are pretty skittish, very much like piranahs. In fact, they are a close relative of the piranahs under the same species category.
the thickness of the glass in my tank is about 15mm.
Should be alright.
Anyone has piranahs out there?

----------


## akoh

Sssssh ! dribee ! beli sensitive question to ask lah !  :Cool:  

Akoh 
Safe Diving !

----------


## lsz

yeah thats a nice thickness.

i am a little concerned abt your tank size when your pacus grow up, but no one can tell for sure. 

i normally choose cheap powerheads for this purpose because they do nothign but blow water. 
i find that those from the "Otto" brand series offer quite some powerful models at a cheap price.

But if is it for filtration, i will definitely take eheim as my first and only choice.

----------


## kelstorm

dribee, i saw flying fox algae eaters at $1 each yesterday(30/12) at Lor Harlus. but i think better not get them first until your pakus are too big to catch them. :Wink:

----------


## dribee

ok dudes,
Happie New Year to all. Back to the original topic. I bought a 50w pump head with an adjustable up/down left/right nozzle with a flow rate of 3200l/hr for my 6 feet tank to create a current for my pacu fishes. It's pretty strong but not overpowered as I only intend to have it on a few hours a day to mimick the 'hunting' and 'resting' grounds in their natural habitat. also, 50w is quite an electricity sucker.
There are so many ways to position the pump and nozzle to provide good flow direction, I'm totally perplexed on deciding what are some of the better configuarations.
Anyone has any experience or good suggestions?
I sure would like to hear from you.
Cheers!

----------


## akoh

Hi dribee! if your 6' is a bare tank, try positioning the powerhead 1/2 to 3/4 tank height coz' it minimise the splashing and noises produced, also try placing a big and nice piece of drift wood in front of the powerhead to cut or detour the current, I did that in my Loricariidea tank and they seem to like it ! , check it out ! Cheers [ :Grin: ] 

Akoh 
Safe Diving !

----------


## dribee

akoh, thanks for the advice.

----------


## lsz

i will place it 3/4 up the tank 
point the nozzle towards the surface. 

that configuration had worked for me,
but i on 24hrs a day. 

having the powerful powerhead too low down creates too much bouncing of currents off the tank walls and create a little too much water movement.

Depends on the extent, the efficiency of the filtration may even be affected

----------

